# الكتالوج الالكترونى لمصنع الشرقاوى للدكت



## zanitty (13 يناير 2011)

*بسم الله الهادى​ 

كتالوج مصنع الشرقاوى للدكت
​

بس خلاص
​ 
التحميل من هنا 
​ 
*


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 يناير 2011)

مشكور على كرمك الزائد فرج الله همنا و همك ، و أزاح عنا وعنك الكرب و الغمة ، و نصلي ونسلم على المصطفي الأمي المعلم محمد بن عبدالله صلاة و سلاما تكون سببا لشفاعته فينا


----------



## mohamed mech (13 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا حمادة
و جزاك الله خيراً كثيراً
ده بقه الديب من ديله
حاولت معاهم من ثلاث سنين و ادونى الهارد كوبى


----------



## zanitty (13 يناير 2011)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> مشكور على كرمك الزائد فرج الله همنا و همك ، و أزاح عنا وعنك الكرب و الغمة ، و نصلي ونسلم على المصطفي الأمي المعلم محمد بن عبدالله صلاة و سلاما تكون سببا لشفاعته فينا


اللهم امين 
اشكرك يا استاذى


mohamed mech قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا حمادة
> و جزاك الله خيراً كثيراً
> ده بقه الديب من ديله
> حاولت معاهم من ثلاث سنين و ادونى الهارد كوبى


انا كمان طلع عينى 
بس لقيته جاى لى فى submittal رحت قافشه و قلت مش خساره فى الرجاله


----------



## م. رياض النجار (13 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا واحسن اليك


----------



## zanitty (13 يناير 2011)

riyadh1 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا واحسن اليك


و اياك يا جميل


----------



## mohamed mech (13 يناير 2011)

zanitty قال:


> اللهم امين
> اشكرك يا استاذى
> 
> انا كمان طلع عينى
> بس لقيته جاى لى فى submittal رحت قافشه و قلت مش خساره فى الرجاله


 
 ربنا يخليك لينا يا معلم :12:


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (13 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علماً وخلقاً ورزقاً وجنة ونعيما


----------



## zanitty (13 يناير 2011)

سليمان سعد الدين قال:


> بارك الله فيك وزادك علماً وخلقاً ورزقاً وجنة ونعيما


و اياك يا صديقى


----------



## goor20 (14 يناير 2011)

thank u


----------



## thaeribrahem (14 يناير 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## اسلام عمار (14 يناير 2011)

*مشكور يا استاذ*​


----------



## dhiya76 (22 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووو تسلم ربي يخليك


----------



## mechanic power (22 مارس 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## Badran Mohammed (22 مارس 2011)

مشكور على الكتالوك الرائع
بورك في مجهودك


----------



## هشام حلمي سيد (23 مارس 2011)

شكرا علي الاخر


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (26 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير يا باشا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hamadalx (27 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (22 نوفمبر 2012)

الروابط مش شغاله يا كينج


----------



## dhsv (22 نوفمبر 2012)

اذا امكن اعاده رفعه مرة اخرى .......


----------



## nofal (22 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## zanitty (22 نوفمبر 2012)

للاسف مكتباتى قفلت 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t332223.html
و للاسف معنديش نت فى البيت 
و للاسف المكان اللى انا شغال فيه قفل كل مواقع الشارينج علشان تعتبر مواقع مفتوحه المصدر - لان المكان ده فيه النت المركزى للسعوديه بالكامل - 
دبرونى اعمل ايه


----------



## م. رياض النجار (22 نوفمبر 2012)

برودباند يا ريس ... بظن في عرض بموبايلي


----------



## eng_alex (23 نوفمبر 2012)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> مشكور على كرمك الزائد فرج الله همنا و همك ، و أزاح عنا وعنك الكرب و الغمة ، و نصلي ونسلم على المصطفي الأمي المعلم محمد بن عبدالله صلاة و سلاما تكون سببا لشفاعته فينا




امــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين


----------



## كاسر (23 نوفمبر 2012)

zanitty قال:


> للاسف مكتباتى قفلت
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t332223.html
> و للاسف معنديش نت فى البيت
> و للاسف المكان اللى انا شغال فيه قفل كل مواقع الشارينج علشان تعتبر مواقع مفتوحه المصدر - لان المكان ده فيه النت المركزى للسعوديه بالكامل -
> دبرونى اعمل ايه



م زاناتي

احسن حاجة الاستعانة بصديق

أحد المهندسين اللي نزلو الملفات يتكرموا باشرافك برفعها مرة آخرى

ودعائنا يشمل الجميع، وفضلكم سابق


----------



## zanitty (24 نوفمبر 2012)

riyadh1 قال:


> برودباند يا ريس ... بظن في عرض بموبايلي


مينفعش يا ريس لان ال stc واعدنى انهم يتمموا اجراءات نقل الهاتف خلال ال 3 اسابيع القادمه 



كاسر قال:


> م زاناتي
> 
> احسن حاجة الاستعانة بصديق
> 
> ...



و انا ادعم اقتراحك


----------



## كاسر (24 نوفمبر 2012)

zanitty قال:


> و انا ادعم اقتراحك



فيه مهندس نحبه كلنا اسمه محمد عبدالرحيم :20:

عندك رقم تلفونه؟؟! :8:

والا ارسله خاص..


----------



## zanitty (24 نوفمبر 2012)

كاسر قال:


> فيه مهندس نحبه كلنا اسمه محمد عبدالرحيم :20:
> 
> عندك رقم تلفونه؟؟! :8:
> 
> والا ارسله خاص..



عندى كل حاجه عنه بس هو شايف الكلام و مطنشنا 
شكل صيام عاشورا ماثر على صحته


----------



## رجل الصناعة (31 ديسمبر 2012)

اذا امكن اعاده رفعه مرة اخرى .......


----------



## fantomas (31 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يباركلك يا استاذ


----------



## fuadmidya (4 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## zanitty (4 يناير 2013)

اقوم الان باعاده الرفع ...
الرابط الجديد موجود فى المشاركه الاولى 
فور انتهاء الرفع ستجدون ملفين فى الرابط الموجود 
قوموا بتنزيلهما ثم فك الضغط عن واحد فقط منهم 
بعد ذلك تحصلون على ملف ايزو 
بواسطه اى برنامج قارئ اسطوانات وهمى يمكن تشغيله او يمكن نسخ الملف على اسطوانه بواسطه النيرو او اى برنامج بديل


----------



## رجل الصناعة (4 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد علواني (11 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (7 مارس 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## SAMEH7777 (7 مارس 2013)

بارك الله لك

​


----------



## am11 (7 مارس 2013)

في مشكله في التحميل لو سمحت ارفعهم تاني


----------



## bashbosha (13 مارس 2013)

الرابط فاضى مفهوش حاجة تنزل


----------



## zanitty (13 مارس 2013)

bashbosha قال:


> الرابط فاضى مفهوش حاجة تنزل



عفوا يا شباب 
اواجه مشاكل فنيه مع مزود الخدمه 
ان شاء الله قريبا ستحل المشكله


----------



## ALSALAHALI65 (7 أبريل 2013)

ان شاء الله انحلت مشكلة ملف الشرقاوي يا باشمهندس


----------



## zanitty (7 أبريل 2013)

ALSALAHALI65 قال:


> ان شاء الله انحلت مشكلة ملف الشرقاوي يا باشمهندس



جارى الرفع و سامحونا على التقصير


----------



## zanitty (11 أبريل 2013)

Done


----------



## am11 (12 أبريل 2013)

باشا انا مش عارف احمل part 3 
بتظهري الرساله ده 
[h=3]Split Archive Blocked[/h]The file you attempted to download is an archive that is part of a set of archives. Free accounts are limited to 10 downloads per week of each  file of this type. The limit for this file has been reached. All MediaFire users can now upload files up to 10 GB in size, which might prevent having to split some archives. Our premium accounts can download an unlimited number of split archives. Account rates start at $5.00 per month.
Still have questions, or think we've made a mistake? Please contact support for further assistance.


----------



## zanitty (12 أبريل 2013)

am11 قال:


> باشا انا مش عارف احمل part 3
> بتظهري الرساله ده
> *Split Archive Blocked*
> 
> ...



حاول بعد فتره
معنى الرساله انك علشان مستخدم عادى متقدرش تنزل الا عدد محدود من الملفات فى وقت معين


----------



## ALSALAHALI65 (14 أبريل 2013)

الأخ زانيتي أو الأخوة اللي حملوا الكتالوج , لا يمكننا تحميل الكتاب واللي إلنا ناطرين تحميلوا الكثير لذا إذا ممكن إعادة تحميله على موقع أخر و شكرا" لكم سلفا" .


----------



## zanitty (14 أبريل 2013)

ALSALAHALI65 قال:


> الأخ زانيتي أو الأخوة اللي حملوا الكتالوج , لا يمكننا تحميل الكتاب واللي إلنا ناطرين تحميلوا الكثير لذا إذا ممكن إعادة تحميله على موقع أخر و شكرا" لكم سلفا" .



للاسف انا مش حقدر ارفعه على موقع تانى 
لو تكرم حد من الاعضاء برفعه على موقع اخر و انا احطه فى المشاركه الاصليه 
ممكن احطه على الدروب بوكس لو عندك دروب بوكس اعمل لك دعوه على المجلد بتاعه


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (14 أبريل 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ALSALAHALI65 (15 أبريل 2013)

zanitty قال:


> للاسف انا مش حقدر ارفعه على موقع تانى
> لو تكرم حد من الاعضاء برفعه على موقع اخر و انا احطه فى المشاركه الاصليه
> ممكن احطه على الدروب بوكس لو عندك دروب بوكس اعمل لك دعوه على المجلد بتاعه



شكرا" لاهتمامك أخي زانيتي وأرجو ممن حمل الكتالوك أن يعيد تحميله على الفور شير وله كل الشكر .


----------



## eng_mechanical (4 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علماً وخلقاً ورزقاً وجنة ونعيما


----------

